# 1936 Waverly



## bikeyard (May 7, 2016)

I've been puttering on this lately.  I'm in search of a front fender


----------



## jkent (May 7, 2016)

Westfield made. Shouldn't be too hard to find a fender for it.
GLWS.
JKent


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 7, 2016)

That's a really neat, understated bike. I think it will be nice when you're done.


----------



## bikeyard (May 7, 2016)

jkent said:


> Westfield made. Shouldn't be too hard to find a fender for it.
> GLWS.
> JKent



Problem is they are round not peaked.  Seems to be less common


----------



## cds2323 (May 7, 2016)

Nice! My 36 has been my favorite for many years. Fenders are not all that easy to find. In 36 they were crescent (rounded) and 37 and later were gothic (peaked). Although some Westfield built Elgins used crescent fenders past 36 their pinstripes were different.
I saw bikeyards wanted ad and believe he's looking for an original paint fender to match. I have a rough 36 fender in blue housepaint but it also has holes for hornlite and conduit. Then he'd need a tank!
You might check with Scrubbinrims, he had a close color match fender set off an Elgin two years ago at AA. I think he listed them here later.

Bikeyard posted while I was typing.


----------

